# 45 entry strategies!



## Triple B (17 October 2018)

Just wrote down the way I trade gold so i could start filling out my new trading journal.
Once broke it down turns out i have 45 entry strategies!
I use horizontal R and S .then buy under support , on support , LPs last point of support , last point of support under resistance before BO. then Lps after BO. all use  either a jump over or a bounce off a 200 ma for 3 different timeframes.
on 15min chart with 4hour to see next major Resistance
Scaling in at the various entries max 3 times
Surely this is ridiculous. Im only trading gold and this is just the long side . double this for short. 90 entry types cant be good can it ?
guess I will forwrd test with my small acc and weed out the best .
Any advice?


----------



## CanOz (17 October 2018)

Well maybe just pick one that you think works better than half the time, track that and only that on sim or a micro account for a month and then analyze the results...


----------



## Triple B (17 October 2018)

looks like this


----------



## Triple B (17 October 2018)

CanOz said:


> Well maybe just pick one that you think works better than half the time, track that and only that on sim or a micro account for a month and then analyze the results..



Thanks Canoz.
This really takes some work, more than i first thought.Thats ok I enjoy it . just need to start breaking it up into manageable chunks, and accept that it will take some months.


----------



## tech/a (18 October 2018)

Do you record R/R on each entry?
If so look at 
(1) which ones gives you most wins
(2) which ones give you biggest wins
(3) which ones don’t perform as well as (1 and 2)

If it’s clear then you may have an answer.


----------



## Triple B (18 October 2018)

tech/a said:


> Do you record R/R on each entry?



No all done mentally min RR 2:1 but always try for 3:1 as win % is around 30% lots of BE trades
MT4  has a handy function where you can take the order no from account history and drag it to the relevant chart.
The trade is displayed on chart with arrows and a line connecting them . Im going to start tonoght with the last few months trades. Only the profit trades .also thinking to raise win % by getting BE trades to + $1 or $2 instead  of -$1 etc. i have quite a few BE trades so the penny pinching should add up.
Thanks for the help .appreciate it.
Risk is always $10(well almost always) however just looking now I see many -$15- $20 losses. theres something to fix straight away .


----------



## tech/a (18 October 2018)

Of the 100% what % are B/E?


----------



## Triple B (18 October 2018)

just loo


tech/a said:


> Of the 100% what % are B/E?



just about to count the last 100 trades now. back soon.


----------



## Triple B (18 October 2018)

29% were BE as counted win or loss under $2   13win under $2  16  loss under $2 Risk is supposed to be $ 10  14 losses over $11   17 wins  54 losses excluding BE trades above
calculating p&L next


----------



## Triple B (18 October 2018)

P = 588.03 
L=496.48


----------



## aus_trader (18 October 2018)

The original idea is great Triple B. That is going long on gold and even adding to winning positions or scaling in as you mentioned. Only thing I'm a little worried about is the complexity. If you can reduce to the best entry condition or maybe a maximum of two entry conditions I think it'll be so much easier to track and evaluate your performance.

This could prove to be a great idea as it fits my affinity to gold as well as an investment. I make the point openly and there is a thread that goes into detail about it in Storing Physical Gold - Coins etc.

If we can get the strategies right to have a tiny edge during these sideways market that's OK. Imagine the gains in the next gold bull market.


----------



## tech/a (18 October 2018)

Transaction costs?


----------



## Triple B (18 October 2018)

tech/a said:


> Transaction costs?



Those figures are after costs, or are they? hang on.


----------



## Triple B (18 October 2018)

Costs 29.47. MT4 appears to take cost out of profit column while trade is in progress ,which I assumed would be the profit in account history . not so . they put gross profit  in acc history.

almost forgot $2.90swap!!


----------



## Triple B (18 October 2018)

Bugger just realised there was a couple WTI trades in there as well. Really need to keep better records


----------



## Triple B (18 October 2018)

Gday AUS
I chose spot gold mainly due to the lovely trends i see on the daily chart. figured if I can trade in the direction of the trend long or short , might get some periods of consitent profits.
Also can trade at night ,Im always on laptop anyway ,dont watch much tv. The trades can be left over night during the highest volume trading period and managed in the morning.
swing and trend trading asx longer timeframes.


----------



## Triple B (18 October 2018)

FYI spread is usually about 12-15c


----------



## peter2 (18 October 2018)

Allow me to posit that you only have four (2 x 2) entry methods and that these are based on what happens at any of your levels.  A level is a price or a price zone whichever you prefer. You mention lots of names for these levels, support, resistance, 200ma etc. You decide on these levels at the start of your trading session. 

Where is price in relation to any of your levels? Levels nearest the price will be the important ones initially.

If price is below a level then you only have two entries, a break-out or a reversal (fade) to consider. 

If price is above a level then you only have two entries, trade the bounce or the break-down. 

Having many levels will provide many opportunities, just don't try trading two levels at once.


----------



## Triple B (19 October 2018)

Thanks Peter.
Thats a great idea . took me a few minutes to understand what you meant.
That way I can Break it down into say first one of 2 trade directions. Then nearest support or resistance,above or below.
then if a 200ma is nearby choose the appropriate one of the 4 types of entries.
eg .  below support , long 1min 200 ma break out
above support, long 5min 200ma bounce,
Below resistance long 5min 200 ma bounce 
so simple 

Thanks


----------



## tech/a (19 October 2018)

I don't trade gold.
If risk is $10 what is the value of a tick/contract?


----------



## Triple B (19 October 2018)

tech/a said:


> I don't trade gold.
> If risk is $10 what is the value of a tick/contract?



1oz = $1220 now.  So I can trade as little as 1oz. Or 0.01 of a contract which is. 100 oz.
A tick is 1c.
So for say a 10oz contract every $1 move is $10
100:1 leverage so 10oz margin = $122usd. X 1.4 aud  conversion.
Commission is $7 in and out full contract. So 10oz contract is $0.70 in and out.
Most of my trades are around 5oz so a $2 move is $10 risk USD.


----------



## Triple B (19 October 2018)

Just been looking at MT4 chart at the last 3 months trading .
Looks like most of my profitable trades came from break outs and break downs.
some as much as 8x R
Gives me something to concentrate on for the next 100 trades.
many did not involve 200ma at all for entry


----------



## aus_trader (20 October 2018)

Triple B said:


> 1oz = $1220 now.  So I can trade as little as 1oz. Or 0.01 of a contract which is. 100 oz.
> A tick is 1c.
> So for say a 10oz contract every $1 move is $10
> 100:1 leverage so 10oz margin = $122usd. X 1.4 aud  conversion.
> ...



Tripple B, Good analysis of the trading cost hence like given.

Don't forget the spread cost as well, i.e. the difference between the bid and ask. It is a cost because let's say you go long then when you buy the order is filled at the ask price but when it's sold or stopped out it's at the bid price. So round trip you would incur the bid/ask difference which is called the spread. By the way since your broker charges commissions, I assume bid/ask spread would be lower. What is the spread during normal business hours ? Weekend spread is usually large and hence cannot be considered their average/typical spread.


----------



## aus_trader (20 October 2018)

peter2 said:


> Allow me to posit that you only have four (2 x 2) entry methods and that these are based on what happens at any of your levels.  A level is a price or a price zone whichever you prefer. You mention lots of names for these levels, support, resistance, 200ma etc. You decide on these levels at the start of your trading session.
> 
> Where is price in relation to any of your levels? Levels nearest the price will be the important ones initially.
> 
> ...



Makes sense Peter. I knew there couldn't be *45* different entry methods


----------



## Triple B (20 October 2018)

aus_trader said:


> Tripple B, Good analysis of the trading cost hence like given.
> 
> Don't forget the spread cost as well, i.e. the difference between the bid and ask. It is a cost because let's say you go long then when you buy the order is filled at the ask price but when it's sold or stopped out it's at the bid price. So round trip you would incur the bid/ask difference which is called the spread. By the way since your broker charges commissions, I assume bid/ask spread would be lower. What is the spread during normal business hours ? Weekend spread is usually large and hence cannot be considered their average/typical spread.




mentioned in about post 8
spread is already included in gross profit but I understand your point. so say 15c in 15c out =30c per 1oz
might calculate what I lost in spread tonight. for now assume average contract size was 4oz x 30c x100trades =$120 from my 0 spread profits !
ECN Broker (FP Markets ECN raw account)


Triple B said:


> FYI spread is usually about 12-15c


----------



## Triple B (20 October 2018)

Previously I had been trading breakouts on fx and gold. 5min time frame
 3 x USD pairs. Eur USD 0.2pips (not a typo) spread usually  GBP USD about 0.5 pips spread & AUD USD around 0.9 pips spread.
Also gold and some oil ASX 200
So really trading the USD and picking the BO with the best potential RR ratio.
Breakdowns as well.

I had around 50% win rate scalping breakouts/downs , and seemed to be profitable. kept some stats but had a couple bad nights and dropped the idea.
So after looking at the gold trading and seeing all the BO profits I decided to have a go on Friday night.
BOs and BDs using trend chanels, support and resistance  ,profit targets at 200 multi timeframe ma's
Nearest Support and resistance.
EUR /USD, AUD/ USD, Aus 200 SP 500  Gold USD  Brent oil. 15min charts
$10R was adhered to . maximum 2 full stop orders ie $20 heat at any one time . stops moved to half times R ie $5 when price moves from BO/BD line to protect against the dreaded fake out but still allow for price to test the new support/resistance
22 Trades 14 wins 8 losses        of these  5 were BE trades that were considered as BE under $1 win or loss.  So Excluding the BE Trades 17 Trades     9wins   8 Losses

P/L               inc BE trades  Won $87.64  Lost $46.38   costs $7.28 excl spread

Im going to forward test this for 100 trades to start and if it shows promise continue to 1000 testst trades . I do feel i should have stopped at 10 trades as the profit was the same then with less losses.
perhaps a 10trade limit per night is in order.
I like this fast type of trading , very active drawing lines , moving stops to BE , calculating mentally .
but it is tiring , and you need no distractions . Im thinking 1 hour at london open then 1 hour at NY open . i go to bed at midnight anyway so Ny open is not too late at 11pm Sydney time.
Will post back at 100 trades if anyone is interested.

The goal with this FX trading is to learn to trade actively , with the potential to produce another smallish source of income . perhaps eventually $500 per week.
the testing over 1000 trades should help me  determine first is it viable profitable strategy . drawd down potential and capital needed.
My ASX cfd trading Is intended to grow ofer the next 10 years to eventually withdraw a portion at a time to trade non leveraged on the asx with.


----------



## aus_trader (20 October 2018)

Triple B said:


> mentioned in about post 8
> spread is already included in gross profit but I understand your point. so say 15c in 15c out =30c per 1oz
> might calculate what I lost in spread tonight. for now assume average contract size was 4oz x 30c x100trades =$120 from my 0 spread profits !
> ECN Broker (FP Markets ECN raw account)



OK got it. I missed the earlier post, so thanks for clarifying.


----------



## aus_trader (20 October 2018)

Triple B said:


> Will post back at 100 trades if anyone is interested.



Sure, keep us posted.


----------



## Triple B (27 October 2018)

1st Week of forward testing complete .
49 Trades . looks like I have something to work with .
Lets see if i can get the spreadsheet up..........



risk was $10 .
started at $251 so risk at start was 4%
now at 2.5% if I get to $500 risk will then stay at 2% to $1000
Will post Analysis sheet next For the practice!)


----------



## Triple B (27 October 2018)

here is the analysis sheet:
next week going to work on position sizing . working on one improvement at a time and testing for 50 trades : then if happy on to the next improvement. I have a list of things to work on , on my big whiteboard.


----------



## Triple B (2 November 2018)

Nothing much happening on the 6 pairs I trade tonight. NFP @ 11:30pm. Im staying out of that .
.same thing last Friday Night , nothin doing until the last few hours NY time when Im asleep.
I might put a couple orders on after NFP settles. Gold may pop the 4hr R tonight.
So after the second week forward testing , 92 Trades . 
Heres the Stats. Interesting to note the expectancy tool(not Shown) with these numbers in and averaging out the risk at 3% after starting at 4%R =$10 and finishing At 2%R =$10 comes up with varying figures between about $450 and $700. from $251 Start Im at $501 with 8 trades to Go.
Plenty of work to do now.White board full of things to test . I expect a good 6 Months work.
 I would give the past 2 weeks trading a 6/10. Lots of rubbish trades ,looking to get win Rate above 50% for reduced drawdown chances.

had 2 losing Nights  -$26 and -$40
My first Profitable Month ever!
Got a margin Call for $0.43c oops!
All R was $10or close (below $11 ), 2 exceptions were $11 ish and $12 due to slippage.

Worked on position sizing and calculating required lot sizes . definite improvement ,and worth the effort. Leaving Trades on to hit set target price is next 100 Trades focus. too many chicken close trades at 2:1 ratios ,then go on to hit well set Targets.
 Also learning to set orders and walk away from laptop.
now Using MT4 Alerts to Ph and it works well. spent 4 Hours prepping pool for paint on thursday afternoon while Trading!
So for the Stats lovers...............


----------



## Triple B (5 November 2018)

For those without a fancy trading log and using MT4 you can download a very handy detailed report of any trading period from the platform.
Open the terminal , open account history, right click on the top bar , click on one month ,3 months or custom period.   you then click on download detailed report and save it to your computer.
locate it and open you will see all your trades in that period.
Also handy stats at the bottom.
I post mine below. There are differences between my MT4 stats and my Log pic i posted 
This is because I took 1 trade on friday night that was a loser after posting the Log pic here.
Also the number of trades in MT4 was 100.  now 93 in log.
This is because i made 7 fat Finger Trades(made same trade 3 times due to computer glitching and entered and executed 4 bad orders, must slow down) and did not want these to affect the stats.
I did deduct the $4 these mistakes cost from the log to keep profit amount in line with account and made a note in the notes section of the log.
Also note the 9 consecutive losing trades that cost only -$17.29
some of these losers were less than $1 and counted as BE in my log 
So win % is less than in Log at 40% due to these mistakes but pay off is higher......make sense?
Next 100 trades I will include any errors like these so it should match MT4 Exactly.


----------



## Triple B (5 November 2018)

What to work on..

After spending an hour tonight looking at my profit trades I saw several that I closed before target was hit. some of these went on to not only hit the initial target price but went further.
So for the next 100 trades , same  strategy but will be leaving all trades to hit initial target .
No chicken closes. Will  get stop to BE when price has moved to 2XR Profit. on 2 x R + Targets So all profit trades will be minimum 2 x R. looking to lift payoff towards 3. 
2xR targets will still be at BE at 1XR price
Also going to work on screenshot link to trading log for each trade.
I have 2 Stop placements at the initial open of Trades.
One is below Trading Range if 2xR target set and the other is a tighter stop below breakout candle inside Trading range . This stop is usually for the 2xR + setup and seems to work well with the 4 hr trend direction trades. Also use it on gold a fair bit as the Breakouts and break Downs on gold tend to move and not look back.
Will post marked charts if there is interest and time.


----------



## willoneau (5 November 2018)

Triple B said:


> What to work on..
> 
> After spending an hour tonight looking at my profit trades I saw several that I closed before target was hit. some of these went on to not only hit the initial target price but went further.
> So for the next 100 trades , same  strategy but will be leaving all trades to hit initial target .
> ...



you mention some trades went above your target, closing the positon when target is hit removes your chance of a big move.Wouldn't tightening a stop and trailing be good, guess stats your getting may or may not prove it.


----------



## Triple B (5 November 2018)

willoneau said:


> you mention some trades went above your target, closing the positon when target is hit removes your chance of a big move.Wouldn't tightening a stop and trailing be good, guess stats your getting may or may not prove it.




I have closed a few trades where the target was 3:1 or more at 2:1 profit. ie closed before initial target is reached.

these next 100 trades will be leaving them alone to hit initial target . See how that goes .
The next 100 after that I  may test having no set target , but still minimum 2:1 where a first target would otherwise be set.
when I looked at the stats my overnight trades( not closed till the morning our time) were high R multiple trades. But there was only a few.
So many ways to do this . Can really only test one way at a time.
Have also been considering a trailing stop strategy to test.
There are a couple trade type I would think the no target strategy could bag some 5xR + trades.
This will take some time. 
I am testing multiple entry types at the moment so I can weed out the worst .After this 100 i should be able to narrow down to 6 or so entries. 
Thanks for the ideas, keep em coming


----------



## willoneau (15 November 2018)

Triple B said:


> For those without a fancy trading log and using MT4 you can download a very handy detailed report of any trading period from the platform.
> Open the terminal , open account history, right click on the top bar , click on one month ,3 months or custom period.   you then click on download detailed report and save it to your computer.
> locate it and open you will see all your trades in that period.
> Also handy stats at the bottom.
> ...



Is it possible to use it with ctrader ?


----------



## Triple B (15 November 2018)

Dont Know will. If you have an account history feature(most platforms do I would guess) you can have a look through there.

So after getting all exited thinking "ive Got this ' and having a good first couple weeks, 
It all went pear shaped. coulnt win a trade and had something like 0 wins in first 20 trades in this batch of tests. Got whipsawed  by the crab Market early in the piece.
I did not have daily stop loss limit in place so just kept going. Then decided to start lookinh outside the 6 pairs  i had been trading . Started to get a couple winners but still low win rate .
So after about 70 trades and about 40% drawdown I decide to stop trading and review,.
what stood out was The only pair that i had positive expectancy in was XAU/USD. after 9 trades in gold.
I looked back to  the first 2 weeks results and my best pair was .........XAU /USD!
In fact the majority of my profits about $150 were in gold the first 100 Trades.
After looking through my MT4 account history for the last 3 weeks at  the top 10 Profit Trades 5 were in Gold. 4 of these were profit targets that were hit and one was manual close very close to target.
So here are the stats , have a bucket handy



So ........What to work on?
Prior to these tests i had been trading gold alone (mostly) for a few months just learning to keep my money.
I would have enough in my account to cover deposit margin for up to 0.10 lot aprox $140 and then $100 as  loss margin. the goal was to make that $100 last the month! I did it the first month and as a reward "punted" it on The NFP( non Farm Payroll) . on the first Friday of the month!  Lose most of it in a few trades trying that . Then deposit the $60 or so to make $100 and try to make it last the month again. Did this 3 times and made it last 2 times and 1 time had about $80 left.
Risk was always $10 so around 4% of total account or 10% of "trading" money $100

Back to what to what to work on....during the 3 weeks of testing there were 21 gold trades 
First 2 weeks 13 trades  54% win Profit $150  Pay off Ratio 3.25:1 Expectancy 11.51
3rd week    8 Trades  38% wins  Profit $57   Pay off ratio 4.19:1  expectancy 7.21
GBP USD and GBP AUD was also good in the first 2 weeks as it was in a nice downtrend(might be something in that )
So although a small test size i think its worth trying the gold diggin.
Going to focus on gold alone for 100 trades. 2 types of trades ,intra day using 15 min chart and maximum 3 trades per night , and overnight holding. 2 max attempts at entry.
The overnight trades  seem to be the most profitable. I go to bed at about midnight right when NY Opens and often leave a trade on when I go to bed . The most movement seems to happen when I m asleep!  This is good as I cant F#$k it up when Im  asleep can I?

The main issue is that sometimes the trade wont hit the target and then comes back for a full Risk stop out.  very annoying because if I was at the screen , It would be a BE Trade. 
I believe there is a couple EA (programs ) that move the stop to BE automatically when the price reaches x  Profit or points. Might look into it.
Also have used auto trailing stops successfully in the past so will use them to .
Maybe not for the first 50 trades.
So the next 100 tests will take at least a month ,at 5 max trades per night 3 intra day and 2 max for overnight. easy to keep track of stats for both with the fancy spread sheet. 
Also might start another thread like Will did with GBP USD  but for Gold , helps pass the time and I think the forum could use some more trading chit chat. Feel free to join in, and discuss your trading whether in gold or not. 
Brendan


----------



## peter2 (15 November 2018)

I liked the post, not the stats.   Congrats on having the good sense to monitor them. 

Gold eh, that's a tricky one to trade intraday because the spread can be significant. Your overnight trades have a better probability of earning most of your profits if you can keep them open long enough.


----------



## Triple B (15 November 2018)

Gday Peter . Brexit Minister just Quit. GBP Gaaaawn.

Spread for Gold is pretty good for gold with my Broker prob best around . variable 12-15c
so costs are per 1 oz (1micro lot)  7c commission in and out and say 30c in and out
looking at moves around $5-$10 on the 15min charts.
when its moving only takes 10 seconds or so to cover the spread
Most seem to be 30c spread so 60c in and out


----------



## willoneau (15 November 2018)

Look forward to seeing how your gold trading goes, will put up XAU/USD if you are going to trade that chart? and enjoy following your thread.


----------



## andymac (15 November 2018)

*GBP USD and GBP AUD was also good in the first 2 weeks as it was in a nice downtrend(might be something in that )*........... oyess.  go back and look at trade dates  coupled with what markets were doing on your chosen timeframe- i.e. trending, sideways etc?


hey Triple, good work and a good read thank you. i love trading gold but it can be a real B@#$H when it starts to go sideways.
i am trying with my own trading to work a system of skipping from one market to another into them as they start to trend and away when they stop. 
not much success so far but am inspired by you and Willoneau at present to start a thread with my experiment.


----------



## Triple B (15 November 2018)

Yes Will XAU/USD.
Good Stuff Andy,look forward to your thread.
Gold looks to go sideways in a $10-$15 range. So on a 15 minute char there is usually a few trades per night where I can get 2:1min Ratio. I like to use the edges of the range for counter trend Trades. with a good entry and snug stop 4 or 5 :1 trades are available. However as I go to bed around Midnight which is NY Open I usually have to leave my last trade on while sleeping. Thats a good thing . Some of my best work is done sleeping ! Here is one Im in right now: Pretty self explanitory: This one if TP is hit is about 5:1 Stop will be moved if horizontal line is broken ,tested and falls again.  If I go to bed before then I will use auto trailing Stop.


----------



## willoneau (15 November 2018)

Interesting chart triple, I see possible support at 1203.5


----------



## Triple B (15 November 2018)

Yes my Take profit will probably go there before bed. sitting there at  the moment as I was checking the RR ratios


----------



## Triple B (16 November 2018)

With Regards to spread , here are a couple charts that show the spread. Can be easier to see on chart for those that dont normally trade Gold.
Spread is currently 12c -15c.    Many Brokers have it at 30c  . I have seen some as high as $1.50!!
Here it is on a 1min chart. as  you can see no good for real short term scalping.
and also a 15 min chart which is the timeframe I use for intra day which usually 2-3 intra day trades and some overnight trades .
Of course when i go to take a screenshot the price is right on my entry price


----------



## willoneau (16 November 2018)

I include the spread when I do my risk adjusted position size.
wish I could include slippage too


----------



## willoneau (16 November 2018)

I like the charts triple know were I would have entered


----------



## Triple B (16 November 2018)

What spread you got on gold Will?


----------



## Triple B (16 November 2018)

My entry was on the big green candle  .Resistance is the blue line. 4hr Previous Resistance is the blue dashed line 1214.27


----------



## willoneau (16 November 2018)

Not looked at gold


----------



## willoneau (16 November 2018)

I trade main fx pairs because high liquidity equals tighter spreads, but spread still can expand when local market closed or high volatility happens.


----------



## willoneau (16 November 2018)

Triple B said:


> My entry was on the big green candle  .Resistance is the blue line. 4hr Previous Resistance is the blue dashed line 1214.27



how far away you place your stop ? recent low or back at purple line?


----------



## Triple B (16 November 2018)

stop is at $1213.50 red dashed line with sl


----------



## willoneau (16 November 2018)

Triple B said:


> My entry was on the big green candle  .Resistance is the blue line. 4hr Previous Resistance is the blue dashed line 1214.27



What when the big green candle closes?


----------



## willoneau (16 November 2018)

Triple B said:


> My entry was on the big green candle  .Resistance is the blue line. 4hr Previous Resistance is the blue dashed line 1214.27



ok so even further away


----------



## Triple B (16 November 2018)

after breaking through resistance and moving with increasing volume


----------



## willoneau (16 November 2018)

I carn't see the bigger picture on the 15 min but if the recent high doesn't get taken out and a lower high is created then possible two leg reversal and you stop has high probability of being hit. but only my opinon if high not taken out.


----------



## andymac (16 November 2018)

thanks triple just had look at mine, gold same as yours ranging 10-15


----------



## Triple B (16 November 2018)

in this case  entry was $1217.02  sl is at $$1213.50   this trade will probably last till the morning( hopefully ) and I want a good chance of staying in so sl is below previous 4hr resistance and also below current trading range . we are bullish . all signs are for long. this is about as confident as I get with a trade. Only issue is slow friday nights. Hoping NY open will move things along. Potential target is $1230
so potential for nearly 4:1 Risk reward ratio


----------



## Triple B (16 November 2018)

No Probs Here is the daily.
Notice the uptrend. also notice blue dashed line at 1214.27  previous R price now back above. my stop is below that line as shown on the 15min chart above.


----------



## Triple B (16 November 2018)

And on the 1 hr . I use all the timeframes ( they"re Free!) but mainly watch the 15 min
notice the big pinbar (where i bought) normally a sign of big supply  but in this case we have the lows moving strongly upward. lots of top pin bars indicates supply(sellers)  so there should be lots of short sellers stops above this area. That means lots of buy orders. 
Also notice after the big pin bar price close Above previous close. in other words all that selling couldnt stop the move up!


----------



## Triple B (16 November 2018)

I now expect to see an "all demand' bar to go above the previous pin bar as most sellers whose stops were there are gone . next lot will now be above the pin bar


----------



## Triple B (16 November 2018)

Volume is very up and down tonight so moves are quick -then slow -then quick as short term traders join in then get out


----------



## willoneau (16 November 2018)

Triple B said:


> No Probs Here is the daily.
> Notice the uptrend. also notice blue dashed line at 1214.27  previous R price now back above. my stop is below that line as shown on the 15min chart above.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh now you show me the daily


----------



## Triple B (17 November 2018)

Now to bed with Auto trailing stop $3 under. TP at $1234 Good Night


----------



## Triple B (17 November 2018)

Trade close with auto trailing stop. Win was about 1.5x R  .. Looking over the trade should have entered on the uptrend line with a buy limit order and had another order a bit higher above R with stop under R.
 , in case limit order not hit.Give this a 6/10.
Going to start another thread with the next 100 trades.


----------

